# XM Satellite Radio Antena options



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a Delphi SkiFi 2 radio in my car and I'm having trouble with the antenna. It seems to have terible reception, under small bridges and large trees my reception cuts out. 
It just seems like it's happening too often. Anyone know of a better, more powerful antena option?
Any help would be apreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

i'd like to know too...


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

i'm still interested in this... i'd buy one for each car...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwk2)*

THe older huge Pioneer antennas had better reception but these arent that bad. ITs satellite radio. Unless you are in an area that has terestial repeaters you are going to lose signal under bridges and heavy trees. There is a stretch along a highway in long island NY that I always loose signal.


----------

